# Sounds like time



## lolken (Mar 30, 2018)

hi everyone I am new here I want to start by saying I want you guys to be really honest and harsh I will accept your comment with 100% respect because I am the one that did the cheating.

Well me and this girl I was dating were dealing for 1 year and then someone hacked my snapchat and one of my best friends ( a girl) sent me a picture a normal pic but she had her bra on ,but now remind you she didn't show me show me anything it was just a pic and my other friends got the same pic because it was a group chat it was nothing serious. We all just took it as a normal pic well as I said someone hacked my snapchat and sent it to my girl along with two other girl that were saved in my snapchat logs. One was before I met my girlfriend and the other one is a stalker which I don't talk to much and never took the time or day to even acknowledge her . I never physically cheated on my ex NEVER. So now we break one week later she is on dates with her one of her ex and she refuses to give me a chance and feels like me and my best friend had sex when we never did I do want to fix things because I kinda feel like the damage is done and can't be fixed . she just been sending me subs on social media so I decided to take a break it what you guys think


----------



## SentHereForAReason (Oct 25, 2017)

Ok, I'll start the questioning to get a better sense of what's going on.

- how old are the two of you?

- We are going to take you at your word but please know that in order to get real help you do need to be completely honest with us and not hold things back. The things that caught my attention here are that you didn't PHYSICALLY cheat? Does this mean that you think you emotionally cheated with someone or you are just referring to the pictures?

- You said that you don't talk to your stalker that much and then you said you don't acknowledge her, I'm kind of confused on that one since the statements kind of contradict each other.

Ok, so aside from all of that, taking into account what you said. This is my guess. You guys are too young to be tied down or ready for mature love OR .... to be honest, she pinned this on you but is basically using it as an excuse to be with the other dude and NONE of this is your fault but you got hosed.


----------



## lolken (Mar 30, 2018)

stillfightingforus said:


> Ok, I'll start the questioning to get a better sense of what's going on.
> 
> - how old are the two of you?
> 
> ...



1- im 24 shes 22
2 - feel like I emotionally cheated 
3- its like my stalker does weird stuff she send me nudes/ and etc but I ignore them and continue a formally conversation
4-Maybe your right I feel like she is just using this as any escape route to date someone else


----------



## lolken (Mar 30, 2018)

bump


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

lolken said:


> 3- its like my stalker does weird stuff she send me nudes/ and etc but I ignore them and continue a formally conversation


And you keep snapchat(a known cheaters app) for what exactly? Keeping a stalker who sends nudes? Your GF did the right thing.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

lolken said:


> hi everyone I am new here I want to start by saying I want you guys to be really honest and harsh I will accept your comment with 100% respect because I am the one that did the cheating.
> 
> Well me and this girl I was dating were dealing for 1 year and then someone hacked my snapchat and one of my best friends ( a girl) sent me a picture a normal pic but she had her bra on ,but now remind you she didn't show me show me anything it was just a pic and my other friends got the same pic because it was a group chat it was nothing serious. We all just took it as a normal pic well as I said someone hacked my snapchat and sent it to my girl along with two other girl that were saved in my snapchat logs. One was before I met my girlfriend and the other one is a stalker which I don't talk to much and never took the time or day to even acknowledge her . I never physically cheated on my ex NEVER. So now we break one week later she is on dates with her one of her ex and she refuses to give me a chance and feels like me and my best friend had sex when we never did I do want to fix things because I kinda feel like the damage is done and can't be fixed . she just been sending me subs on social media so I decided to take a break it what you guys think


 @lolken, you have confused me. First you say you cheated, then you say you didn't cheat.

Can you explain this please?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Yeswecan said:


> And you keep snapchat(a known cheaters app) for what exactly? Keeping a stalker who sends nudes? Your GF did the right thing.


In fairness the vast majority of people who use Snapchat do not use it to cheat.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

MattMatt said:


> In fairness the vast majority of people who use Snapchat do not use it to cheat.


Certainly but it is a known app for allowing shenanigans and leaves very little trace.


----------



## SentHereForAReason (Oct 25, 2017)

Yeswecan said:


> Certainly but it is a known app for allowing shenanigans and leaves very little trace.


Well, not even the fact of SnapChat alone but the fact that he 'ignored' the nudes but kept talking to her, that's a big deal breaker for most my good man.

Still have an inkling that she went to ex because she is doing her own bad stuff but more to the point ... this is not a relationship worth either of you salvaging.

Live and learn and do better the next time. If you are in a relationship, do not have ANY contact with someone that is sending you nudes. Back to my main point though, just move on, better for the both of you and I don't take that lightly, the info you have provided and the context of the state of mind both of you seem to be in is not relationship material between the both of you.


----------



## lolken (Mar 30, 2018)

MattMatt said:


> @lolken, you have confused me. First you say you cheated, then you say you didn't cheat.
> 
> Can you explain this please?


Sorry if it was a little confusing I was at work and typing on my phone but basically I never cheated their were two different times one was with facebook ( months before break up) and the one now and I mean day before yesterday she contacted my friend to see if she called me ( she had me blocked) she calls me yelling and cursing saying don't continue me , I'm not **** and say she doesn't ever wanna talk to me I tried to get her back. She said she doesn't want anything to deal with me . Now yesterday I am minding my own business not contacting her I get a message from a text free number threatening me i screenshot it and send it to her she said its me . I'm like wtf its not me why would I waste my time to do such bs. 10 mins later my doorbell rings my mom opens the door and she's there im like go the f**k home I don't want her explaining anything like go with ur bf its over its done . I guess she though I cared still after she rejected me multiple time I am really tryna move on now this girl is crazy like yesterday I grabbed her by her shirt and was tryna push her out ( that was all the bs she has been putting my through type of anger) and God forbid I never though of hitting a female but I almost hit her thank God my brother was there .


----------



## 10th Engineer Harrison (Dec 11, 2013)

lolken said:


> 1- im 24 shes 22
> 2 - feel like I emotionally cheated
> 3- its like my stalker does weird stuff she send me nudes/ and etc but I ignore them and continue a formally conversation
> 4-Maybe your right I feel like she is just using this as any escape route to date someone else


regarding 2 and 4, I think you're both too young to be in a serious relationship. I'd just let her go.

About 3, stalking is a felony. If she's really stalking you, why do you respond to he at all? 

-10th Engineer Harrison


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

lolken said:


> 1- im 24 shes 22
> 2 - feel like I emotionally cheated
> 3- its like my stalker does weird stuff she send me nudes/ and etc but I ignore them and continue a formally conversation


Why are you conversing with her at all?


----------



## lolken (Mar 30, 2018)

NobodySpecial said:


> Why are you conversing with her at all?


 I guess stalker is the wrong word to use the it was more of she likes me and I dont like her ,but no matter how much I tell her I dont she will still find a way to contact me. I mean at the moment she did a lot im just trying to find a way to cope with everything now and move on it is kind of hard because I do miss her but I have to .


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

*All you need to know is this...*



lolken said:


> *4-Maybe your right I feel like she is just using this as any escape route to date someone else*


You were, with respect, stupid and blew it. You might as well bang the other girl because your ex is done with you. 

For future reference, if you have a girl that you care about, don't do this. 

And you are not cut out to be a ladies man, and that is sleazy anyway...


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Time to move on and be glad you didn't waste a life time with someone .

You both sound immature and neither were read for marriage.


----------



## lolken (Mar 30, 2018)

chillymorn69 said:


> Time to move on and be glad you didn't waste a life time with someone .
> 
> You both sound immature and neither were read for marriage.


Yep I am starting to move on gonna take some time


----------

